# Unwort des Jahres 2010



## Nodoka (25. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn da ein Thread exestiert...er ist von 2009...

gesucht wird aber DAS Unwort des Jahres 2010

falls euch noch ein anderes Unwort einfällt, was unbedingt in die Umfrage muss, bitte ich um eine PM


----------



## stefscot (25. Oktober 2010)

Sicher exisitiert schon ein Thread aber warum nicht dort weiter schreiben?
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/136379-wow-unwort-des-jahres/page__st__360


----------



## Captn.Pwn (25. Oktober 2010)

stefscot schrieb:


> Sicher exisitiert schon ein Thread aber warum nicht dort weiter schreiben?
> http://forum.buffed....s/page__st__360



Bei seinem Post handelt es sich aber um eine Umfrage.

btt: Ich hab eigentlich kein Unwort, da mich gs usw. nie betroffen hat auf einem leeren server.


----------



## Totebone (25. Oktober 2010)

GearScore fand ich dieses Jahr garnich so schlimm, LOCKED war ein Absolutes Zeichen für das Magelhafte Sozialverhalten der WoW-Community


----------



## TR4CO (25. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore   

Traurige Realität..


----------



## Destructix (25. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich 2: Gearscore & Locked


----------



## Sèv! (25. Oktober 2010)

Ganz klar "Locked"

Einfach weil des total egoistisch und unfair gegenüber den anderen ist!


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (25. Oktober 2010)

Defintiv "Locked".
Gearscore finde ich nicht schlimm, schließlich ist das nur ein Hilfsmittel um zu sehn, welches Gear man in etwa trägt. Die Aufregung um das Addon kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Greuliro (25. Oktober 2010)

Casual fehlt!!!!!11 elf


----------



## Deadmage (25. Oktober 2010)

Für mich sinds diese ganzen Abkürzungen (Suchen für ICC LK+Sindra DDs,mind.5,8k GS, 8kDPS, E+E+E+M+haste nich gesehn) und LOCKED -.- wie ich dieses Wort doch hasse


----------



## Tounho (25. Oktober 2010)

Tank: mom
Schurke/Hexer: OGOGOGOG
Tank: mom
Schurke/Hexer: OGOGOGOG
Schurke/Hexer pullt
Wipe


----------



## Cathan (25. Oktober 2010)

Deadmage schrieb:


> Für mich sinds diese ganzen Abkürzungen (Suchen für ICC LK+Sindra DDs,mind.5,8k GS, 8kDPS, E+E+E+M+haste nich gesehn) und LOCKED -.- wie ich dieses Wort doch hasse



Am besten ist "ein random item locked" in Kombination mit "Lootverteilung am Ende"


----------



## IkilledKenny (25. Oktober 2010)

also ich kenn das Wort "locked" nur hier aus dem Forum aus Erzählungen. Bei uns auf Lothar hab ich sowas noch garnicht gelesen, zumindest nicht auf Hordeseite. Aber ich find das total bescheuert sich nen Item vorher zu sicher. Ich meine ich würd bei sowas schon garnicht mitgehen


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

du hast vergessen "vanillia war alles besser " ,"classic <3" und "wow ist tod" jedes mal wenn ich das lese sträuben sich meine nackenhaare ungesund auf


----------



## MrPink007 (25. Oktober 2010)

ihr habt " das ist ein bug " vergessen


----------



## Forneleiche (25. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore <LI>Equipcheck<LI>Epixxxxx <LI>Speedrun <LI>Locked <LI>Casual

alles Unwörter des Jahres 2010 und höchstwahrscheinlich 2011, aber größtenteils dieser Wörter werden nur WoW gebraucht ^^ die Com ist halt vollkommen am Ende mit sich selbst  in anderen Spielen sieht man solche Wörter kaum !!


----------



## Greuliro (25. Oktober 2010)

MrPink007 schrieb:


> ihr habt " das ist ein bug " vergessen



"dieses Problem ist uns bereits bekannt"


----------



## Boddakiller (25. Oktober 2010)

additional instances can not be launched.


----------



## Zanny (25. Oktober 2010)

Cleave! Das darf man ruhig noch einfügen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2010)

Unwort des Jahres: Ghostcrawler.
Protpvp, etc...
passend dazu ausm aj forum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocketmann (25. Oktober 2010)

Was ist an og og ein unwort ich finde das wort genial ^^


----------



## nomatter (25. Oktober 2010)

definitiv locked !


----------



## WackoJacko (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres: Ghostcrawler.
> Protpvp, etc...
> passend dazu ausm aj forum:
> 
> ...




MADE MY DAY


----------



## Graggi (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres: Ghostcrawler.
> Protpvp, etc...
> passend dazu ausm aj forum:
> 
> ...



Made my Day xD

BTT: GS fand ich net sooo schlimm, locked hab ich bei mir auf Rajaxx-Ally-Seite das letzte mal in Classiczeiten gelesen ,...

"RL" is zum Kotzen xD

Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst: Am schlimmsten fand ich die Wört "Hero"(wegbomben sollt eher Noob-Mode heißen), "Ingame-Fest"(ein unverändertes Braufest von 2009 und die verbuggten Schlotternächste, die netmal gepatched werden, sind keine Feste sondern n Haufen Daten-Schrott), die "Beta-Einladungs-Emails" waren auch verdammt nervig aber das sieht wohl jeder anders.


----------



## Flowersun (25. Oktober 2010)

Gantz klar GearScore  

Ich hasse GearScore


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Oktober 2010)

"Equipcheck"

Da muss ich mich von irgendeinem Helden anglotzen lassen und stelle dann hinterher fest, dass ICH alles verzaubert und gesockelt habe und ER nicht. Jedes mal, wenn ich zu einem "Equipcheck" antreten musste, war der "Checker" nicht fähig, bei sich alles zu verzaubern. Aber über andere urteilen wollen...

Ausreden:

- ist doch nur Level 232, tausch ich ja bald aus
- ich komm auf meine DPS
- für ICC reichts


----------



## tsurugu (25. Oktober 2010)

Auf jeden Fall >> Locked & Gearscore <<


----------



## Cryteki (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres: Ghostcrawler.
> Protpvp, etc...
> passend dazu ausm aj forum:
> 
> ...




made my day


----------



## Alcois (25. Oktober 2010)

CASUAL!!! blizzard immer mit ihren casuals -.- furchtbar


----------



## Yiraja (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres: Ghostcrawler.
> Protpvp, etc...
> passend dazu ausm aj forum:
> 
> ...



wasn das fürn scheiß ? perminate ban ? heißt des nich permanent also wäre dieser log totaly fail ? und locked und gearscore würde ich sagen sind die wörter für 2010^^


----------



## Legendary (25. Oktober 2010)

Unwort des Jahres: Locked!

Wenn jemand auch nur einmal sowas bei uns im /2 schreibt, start ich ne Flameattacke. Es gibt nix schlimmeres als diese Drecksgimps die meinen, sie müssten ständig irgendwelchen Crap locken um andere aussen vor zu lassen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> wasn das fürn scheiß ? perminate ban ? heißt des nich permanent also wäre dieser log totaly fail ?


............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Durag Silberbart (25. Oktober 2010)

Eindeutig keines davon. Weil Cataclysm fehlt.


----------



## KillerBee666 (25. Oktober 2010)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Ganz klar "Locked"
> 
> Einfach weil des total egoistisch und unfair gegenüber den anderen ist!



Falsch jmd der sich die Mühe macht nen Raid zusammenzustellen sagt es gleich an, und wer damit net klarkommt geht woanders mit.


----------



## Snolyn (25. Oktober 2010)

1. locked
2. /w me mit erolg
3. gearscore

und was noch fehlt wäre : epic-fail


----------



## holzwurst (25. Oktober 2010)

ich kann nicht verstehen, was ihr gegen das wort locked habt. es ist ja wohl mehr als nachvollziehbar, wenn sich jemand 1-2h in dalaran hinstellt um eine gruppe zu bauen, dass er sich dann gern ein item sichern möchte. 

überlegt doch mal. der hat 2stunden seiner spielzeit dafür geopfert genug leute zu suchen um mit euch zu raiden. ihr wart in der zeit: afk, idelln, bgs oder andere lustige sachen. des weiteren hat er während des raides eine erhebliche zusatzbelastung als raidleiter. ich würde sagen, dass jemand der sowas macht sich ein item einfach mehr als verdient hat. wer anderer meinung ist, soll doch bitte selbst einmal nen raid aufbauen. das KANN spass machen, muss aber nicht unbedingt. besonders weil die leue teils so unsozial sind.

so und wer das nicht einsieht, der gehta halt einfach in solchen runs nicht mit und baut seinen eigenen ffa raid.

soviel dazu.




vote 4 casual. ist einfach so nen dummer standartbegriff, der völlig abstrakt umhergeworfen wird, ohne eine genaue bedeutung zu ahben.


----------



## thedemon1988 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ganz Klar, Cataclysm!!!

Seit dem Blizz das Release datum veröffentlicht hat, läuft doch garnichts mehr rund, weil die auf biegen und brechen das Addon am 07.12. rausbringen wollen.


----------



## Zentoro (25. Oktober 2010)

M O V E M E N T

Hasse dieses Wort und könnte kotzen.

Anglizismen sind aber insgesamt Kacke!!!


----------



## Bullock_ (25. Oktober 2010)

Mein persönliches Ranking:

Platz 3: Gearscore.
Wird einfach viel zu häufig falsch angewendet, kann jedoch im Groben einen Überblick über die Ausrüstung des Spielers verschaffen.

Platz 2: Equipcheck. 
Weil der einfach nur dazu dient, herauszufinden, ob andere Spieler einem evtl. die Items "klauen" würden. Beispiel: 
Du bist DK und nur noch wegen eines Melee-Trinkets dabei, einen Raid aufzustellen. 
Dabei hast du die Auswahl zwischen zwei Spielern: Einmal der ICC25-Equippte Krieger, der neben einem die Skala sprengenden Gearscore und Shadowmourne nahezu alles hat, was das Herz begehrt, jedoch ebenfalls nur wegen des Trinkets mitkommen will.
Zum anderen einen Mittelmäßigen Krieger, der zwar nicht das herausragendste Equip hat, dafür jedoch das Melee-Trinket nicht braucht.
Wen würdest du mitnehmen?

Platz 1: Locked.
Weil es einfach nur von denen angewendet wird, die zu faul sind, beim oben erwähnten "Equipcheck" über den GS-Wert hinauszugehen.


----------



## benwingert (25. Oktober 2010)

ganz klar gearcheck.

1. is (wie oben erwähnt) der suchende nichtmal selbst gesockelt und verzaubert, und flamet idr dann auch noch über items, die nich ganz best in slot sind...

2. wird mein ~5k gs twink gerne mal mitleidsvoll "übersehen" 

3. gehn die leute beim gearcheck gern davon aus, dass gear a) ideal verzaubert und gesockelt ohne rücksicht auf den goldbeutel zu nehmen (was ich noch so einigermaßen verstehen kann) und b) generell best in slot sein muss. hat ein tank mal ein einziges pvp teil an (das zudem besser ist als die 264er items) kommt entweder ein "ololol mit dem gear wills du mit du kacknoob" oder ein whisper/wave wird einfach gänzlich ignoriert.

MfG


----------



## Mahii (25. Oktober 2010)

Die worte haben rein garnichts mit 2010 zu tun >.<


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (25. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> du hast vergessen "vanillia war alles besser " ,"classic <3" und "wow ist tod" jedes mal wenn ich das lese sträuben sich meine nackenhaare ungesund auf




Stimmt es müsste heissen: Seit ende Classic läuft es nurnoch bergab.


----------



## Malakor27 (25. Oktober 2010)

also Satz des Jahres 

Port nach Dala zahle tg^^ *hust*


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (25. Oktober 2010)

Ganz klar ''Omg''.
Der Rest ist mir eigentlich wayne.


----------



## Schlaviner (25. Oktober 2010)

Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Schlaviner (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres: Ghostcrawler.
> Protpvp, etc...
> passend dazu ausm aj forum:
> 
> ...



xDDD Made my day


----------



## Befa (25. Oktober 2010)

Ganz klar Gearscore, einfach der größte Mist den es gibt. Dert jenewelche der das Teil programmiert hat gehört in ein tiefes Kellerloch gesperrt und der Schlüssel gehört weggeworfen.


----------



## Orgoron (25. Oktober 2010)

Befa schrieb:


> Ganz klar Gearscore, einfach der größte Mist den es gibt. Dert jenewelche der das Teil programmiert hat gehört in ein tiefes Kellerloch gesperrt und der Schlüssel gehört weggeworfen.



Find es schon krass wie weit vorne Gearscore ist, unglaublich wieviele mies equipte Gimps durch die Raids geschliffen werden wollen.

Von daher wärs schon schön wenn WoW wieder anspruchsvoll wird, dann erledigt sich das Problem von allein.


----------



## Elvaras459 (25. Oktober 2010)

Locked is viel schlimmer als GS^^


----------



## madmurdock (25. Oktober 2010)

"/w werden ignoriert"

Wofür in nem MMorpg auch reden?


----------



## Flymo01 (25. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> wasn das fürn scheiß ? perminate ban ? heißt des nich permanent also wäre dieser log totaly fail ? und locked und gearscore würde ich sagen sind die wörter für 2010^^




 Wie heisst es so schön... Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal... na Du weisst schon.  Flymo


----------



## Tori (25. Oktober 2010)

Das Unwort für mich ist definitiv Gearscore klar soll es so sein das Leute mit schlechtem gear nicht in den Raid sollen aber ob einer 6100 GS hat oder 5900 ist absolut egal...

Das 2te Locked find ich nicht so wild da es auf meinem Server selten fällt aber wenn jemand einen Raid organisiert soll er auch das Equipteil das er will bekommen. Ich mein wenn es genau das ist was ich will muss ich mich ja nicht melden.

da nerven mich die ogogog schreier mehr.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Oktober 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Find es schon krass wie weit vorne Gearscore ist, unglaublich wieviele mies equipte Gimps durch die Raids geschliffen werden wollen.
> 
> Von daher wärs schon schön wenn WoW wieder anspruchsvoll wird, dann erledigt sich das Problem von allein.



Kann jemand mal bitte einen Facepalm hier posten? Das wäre sehr nett, danke.


----------



## Sabrina1 (25. Oktober 2010)

Schlimmste ist "Dala Winker !!!"

Grüße Sabrina


----------



## Little-Zero (25. Oktober 2010)

Das größte unwort des Jahrtausends ist "GEARSCORE" wer das erfunden hat gehört geschlagen >.<

und wer ein problem mit "locked" hat, muss nicht in solchen raids mitgehen und wer das als unwort wählt, hat nimma alle Latten am Zaun. Eine Person die sich die Mühe macht, einen Raid aufzustellen und die Leute zu suchen, hat auch das recht sich ein Item zu sichern, wer damit ein so großes Problem hat, weiß nicht was fairness ist und wenn euch so stört macht verdammt nochmal nen eigenen Raid auf! so traurig die community von heute...


----------



## White_Sky (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres: Ghostcrawler.
> Protpvp, etc...
> passend dazu ausm aj forum:
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT!!!! MADE MY DAY !! XDDDDDD


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Oktober 2010)

Aufjedenfall "gogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogo"


----------



## Deeray (25. Oktober 2010)

Bin ich der einzige der geflamed hat bei dem !MEINER MEINUNG! nach schlimmsten Wort (ich sehs als einen Begriff) des Jahres?


REAL ID


----------



## Klos1 (25. Oktober 2010)

Du hättest keine radio buttons implementieren sollen, sondern checkboxen. Denn eigentlich fühlt man sich da fast dazu geneigt, alles wählen zu wollen. Außerdem fehlt "wow"!


----------



## Palduron (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres: Ghostcrawler.
> Protpvp, etc...
> passend dazu ausm aj forum:
> 
> ...



oh gott *lachfalsch* DDDD


----------



## Cathan (25. Oktober 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Find es schon krass wie weit vorne Gearscore ist, unglaublich wieviele mies equipte Gimps durch die Raids geschliffen werden wollen.
> 
> Von daher wärs schon schön wenn WoW wieder anspruchsvoll wird, dann erledigt sich das Problem von allein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kann jemand mal bitte einen Facepalm hier posten? Das wäre sehr nett, danke.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pwnytaure (25. Oktober 2010)

Unwort des jahres: patch 4.0.1


----------



## Ruprecht der Pala (25. Oktober 2010)

Also ich weiß nich was alle gegen gearscore ham. das addon is ne super sache wenn man es richtig einsätzt. natürlich wenn ich nur auf gs schau und dann ne unverzauberten bär als healer inve, wird der raid nix. aber wenn jemand mit 4k gs meint er müsste icc mit dann geht dsa halt nicht. gearscore ist suoer geeignet um unterequipte leute ohne großen zeitaufwand auszusortieren und da spaart man sich in nem 25er raid schon zeit. es ist NICHT geeeignet um etwas über skill auszusagen und nur weil jemand 6300 gs hat kann er trotzdem das falsche gear anhaben.

verzeiht mir bitte rechtschreibfehler und dass icx nix groß schreib es geht nur nich caps bei mir und der rest von der tastatur is au am arsch^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Oktober 2010)

Little-Zero schrieb:


> und wer ein problem mit "locked" hat, muss nicht in solchen raids mitgehen und wer das als unwort wählt, hat nimma alle Latten am Zaun. Eine Person die sich die Mühe macht, einen Raid aufzustellen und die Leute zu suchen, hat auch das recht sich ein Item zu sichern, wer damit ein so großes Problem hat, weiß nicht was fairness ist und wenn euch so stört macht verdammt nochmal nen eigenen Raid auf! so traurig die community von heute...



Wenn es den Raidleiter so sehr an der Seele zerrt, einen Raid zu leiten, dass er zum Nuckeln ein Gratisepic als Trostpflaster braucht, dann sollte er besser keinen eröffnen und es denen überlassen, die es freiwillig und aus Spaß machen.

Ach und danke, Cathan.


----------



## Squidd (25. Oktober 2010)

pvp


----------



## syntaxsniffler (25. Oktober 2010)

"clearrun" wo dann nur 4 von 12 bossen in icc gelegt wurden


----------



## Cathan (25. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ach und danke, Cathan.


np



Squidd schrieb:


> pvp


du meinst weil die PvEler es nicht raffen? stimmt.


----------



## Howjin15 (25. Oktober 2010)

"LFM ICC 10 Only Arthas kill Wisper me mit Epx & Erfolg"... "Wisp me mit XP&Erfolg"... Heutzutage muss man arthas schon gelegt haben, um das recht in einer grp zu haben, ihn zu legen... (vorhin im handel gelesen X.x)

Mein Unwort des JAhres bleibt aber GearScore Dicht gefolgt von Locked... Ich glaub das meistgelockte item in ganz WoW ist DBW X.x Vorallem Paladinge haben es gern gelockt weil die ARP so imbast nötig hatten. 


PS:



Grüne schrieb:


> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
> .............................,.-"..................................."-.,
> .........................,/...............................................":,
> ...




GENIAL xD Wärs ned so groß würd ichs zur Sig machen^^ ja ich weiß man kanns verkleinern X.x nur kP wie =P


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

blizz hat ja eig gearscore im spiel instaliert ...
es gibt daso 2erfolge "episch" & öhh noch so einen

wenn ich nen icc raid mache guck ich erfolge /oder lass sie mir posten den besseren von beiden , der mit 245 wer den hat ist für mich equiptechnisch geprüft und darf mit ( es sei den es handelt sich um schmuckstücke unter dieser grenze , bei solchen fällen guck ich dann nochmal speziell persöhnlich)


----------



## madworld (25. Oktober 2010)

"Equipckeck Dala Mitte" 

Es gab einfach nichts nervigeres!

Und naja eben noch der "Clearrun" der eigentlich eben gerade in solchen raids nie zu stande kam.


----------



## Swamplord (25. Oktober 2010)

Unwort des Jahres: "fail"




Gibts zwar schon länger, wird in letzter Zeit aber häufiger benutzt denn je. Besonders nervig ist es, da es mittlerweile auch oft im RL benutzt wird.




Ich hasse diese Wort einfach


----------



## syntaxsniffler (25. Oktober 2010)

madworld schrieb:


> "Equipckeck Dala Mitte"
> 
> Es gab einfach nichts nervigeres!
> 
> Und naja eben noch der "Clearrun" der eigentlich eben gerade in solchen raids nie zu stande kam.



ist das betrachten nicht buggy? wegen eq check , bei mir fragen die leute nach avg, erfolg posten , dps bei saurfang ect , naja als tank sag ich halt 3-5 k ^^


----------



## PhollY (25. Oktober 2010)

für mich eindeutig epixx da seit lich king es kein epic mehr ist sondern ein einziger fail ich mein episch der ausdruck soll ja soviel wie ultra super duper mega abnormal ²³ schwer zu kriegen übermitteln, aber wenn man eine stunde 80 zig ist hat man die low teile davon schon zusammen bekommen... also nicht unbedingt dass unwort 2010 sondern eher dass unwort des heutigen wows....





I got lasers ----> pew pew ---->


----------



## Little-Zero (25. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn es den Raidleiter so sehr an der Seele zerrt, einen Raid zu leiten, dass er zum Nuckeln ein Gratisepic als Trostpflaster braucht, dann sollte er besser keinen eröffnen und es denen überlassen, die es freiwillig und aus Spaß machen.
> 
> Ach und danke, Cathan.



und mit welchem randomraid willst du dann bitte mit wenn alle aufhören raids zu bauen? spätestens nach dem du den dritten randomraid aufgebaut hast und leer ausgegangen bist lockst du im 4. mindestens 1 item... erst überlegen dann labern und oh wait... man muss es selbst au erlebt haben ums zu verstehen. aber leute die noch nie nen randomraid aufgebaut haben sondern in einen fertigen raid invitet werden, können diese "locked" sache natürlich keinesfalls verstehen. die meisten wow spieler denken net weiter als sie spucken können.


----------



## Braamséry (25. Oktober 2010)

Alles komplett falsch.
Ein Wort fehlt:

CASUALISIERUNG

Warum?

Viele kommen jez wohl erstmal mit "Blizz macht das doch gut, bla bla bla..."

Nur hat Blizzard die Begriffe "Gearscore, Epic, Erfolg, gogo, speedrun" doch erst ermöglicht durch die extreme Casualisierung.
Die gab es früher nicht so wie jez. Warum ist auch klar.

1. Epic wie es heute genutzt wird:

Der Begriff sagte mal aus, dass das Item etwas besonderes ist. Ein schwerer zu erhaltenes Item.
Selbst zu BC konnte man am Namen unterscheiden welches Item aus welchem Raid stammt oder ob es für marken ist.
Heute achtet man dafür auf das Itemlevel. Ich habe echt selten erlebt, dass jmd gesagt hat "Das ist doch der Bogen von XY, oder?", sondern eher "Wo gibs denn den Bogen, der ist richtig geil"
Früher hätt man nicht so dumm gefragt, weil viele die Items kannten die sie haben wollten. Heute nimmt jeder was er bekommen kann.

2. Erfolg(sduselei)

Immer liest man allen Kack, dass man die Ini schon gecleart haben muss etc.
Nur warum?

Da spielt noch ein anderer Begriff mit rein: "Speedrun".
Man will schnell durch. 
Nur wie kommt das?
Zu BC gab es eine geringe anzahl an rnd raids im gegensatz zu jetzt. 
Warum auch inner Gilde raiden wenn man mit rnds fast genauso weit kommt, weil jeder für sich spielen muss?
In Vanilla extrem und in BC noch gut vorhanden war das Teamnplay. Heute sagt man sich in raids nicht selten nur hallo-ciao.
Klar, für den ein oder anderen Boss muss man sich schon abstimmen, aber zu BC (Vanilla brauch man net drüber reden) musste man viel mehr aufeinander abgestimmt sein. Da das wegfällt will jeder schnell durch, weil es ganz einfach zu machen ist wenn das EQ und die Erfahrung stimmt.

3. gogo

Grauenvoll.
Einfach grauenvoll.
Das kann man eig unter "Epic" packen.
Jeder will epics und 90% der WoW comm schneller als es gut ist. Wenn man mal kein Würfelglück hat ist das Spiel gleich scheiße und wenn man nen Wipe hat sind alle anderen im Raid oder der Gruppe bedingungslose Versager, egal wer schuld am Wipe hat.
Selbst wenn man selbst per Body vorsätzlich den Boss pullt.

4. Gearscore:

Warum gibs GS?
Wegen der Random Raids. Warum gibt es die? Richtig, Casualisierung. Extreme Casualiseierung.
Jeder kann im Random Raid etwas erreichen wenn der Boss schonma bekämpft wurde. 
Dabei ist der Gearscore nichtmal schlecht.
Was macht der Gearscore?
Er bringt eine Zeitersparnis für alle.
Mal ein Beispiel:

Spieler hat mit GS 4,5k will ICC.
Klar, er wird abgelehnt. Bei dem EQ ist es auchnoch verständlich.
Jetzt mal die Frage:
Der Raidlead hat ja eine bestimmte Forderung an Equip. Die zeigt ihm der Gearscore schon an ohne, dass er das EQ nur sehen muss.
Jetzt die wichtige Frage:
Glaubt ihr echt, dass der sich umentscheidet wenn der euer EQ sieht und am Ende merkt, dass das EQ zu schlecht für seine Ansprüche ist?
Der lehnt den Spieler ab, ob nun per GS oder EQ-Check ist egal.
Und alles wegen der Random Raids.

Verurteilt also nicht das Add-On, sondern Blizzard, dass die das Spiel so emacht haben, dass so etwas wie GS nochmehr Zeitersparnis bringt und für mehr "gogo" sorgt.


----------



## Dadru (25. Oktober 2010)

also ich finde GS ist das Unwort des Jahres

Gs macht das ganze spiel kaputt 
viele haben gs von über 6,3k und gimpen trotzdem rum wie die letzten deppen


----------



## RetPali (25. Oktober 2010)

Warum gibt es "DPS" als Option nicht?


----------



## Sagmentus (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres: Ghostcrawler.
> Protpvp, etc...
> passend dazu ausm aj forum:
> 
> ...


Made my day


----------



## Hamrock (25. Oktober 2010)

Für mich zu 100% gearscore
Ich mein, dps hat ja immerhin noch ein BISSCHEN was über den skill des Spielers ausgesagt... oder über seine nützlichkeit im raid... aber gs sagt einem nur wie brauchbar das eq ist. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Darton (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres: Ghostcrawler.
> Protpvp, etc...
> passend dazu ausm aj forum:
> 
> ...



OMG Wie geil!!!!!! Made my fu**ing Day!!


----------



## Tarnor (25. Oktober 2010)

das Unwort 2010 kann nur eins sein: PATCH damit hatten wir doch alle unsere helle Freude!


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Oktober 2010)

Little-Zero schrieb:


> und mit welchem randomraid willst du dann bitte mit wenn alle aufhören raids zu bauen? spätestens nach dem du den dritten randomraid aufgebaut hast und leer ausgegangen bist lockst du im 4. mindestens 1 item... erst überlegen dann labern und oh wait... man muss es selbst au erlebt haben ums zu verstehen. aber leute die noch nie nen randomraid aufgebaut haben sondern in einen fertigen raid invitet werden, können diese "locked" sache natürlich keinesfalls verstehen. die meisten wow spieler denken net weiter als sie spucken können.



Ich hab wahrscheinlich schon Raids geleitet, da hast du noch gar nicht gespielt.


----------



## Kuya (25. Oktober 2010)

"Gearscore" "locked" und "/w me mit Erfolg" sind die Unwörter des Jahres.

Mit GC hab ich auch so mein Problem, weils mir auf die Nerven geht, wegen jedem Deppen nach Dalaran zu Porten.
Mit meinem nächsten Raid mach ich dann "GC im Un'Goro-Krater" muhaha.


----------



## Raindog (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres: Ghostcrawler.
> Protpvp, etc...
> passend dazu ausm aj forum:
> 
> ...




Tja, früher schmissen die Götter mit Blitzen oder versenkten dir dien Schiff.... heute gibt es ne WoW-Pause.

BTT: Aber Unwort des Jahres? Keine Ahnung, Leute die "Ohh rofl du nap!" oder "gooog gogo" brüllen gehen mir eigentlich jedes Jahr auf den Keks. Ich hab da jetzt nichts was besonders nervend wäre^^


----------



## benwingert (25. Oktober 2010)

naja locked is nich so schlimm find ich, wenn ich mich doch mal dazu aufraff und extra nen icc25 raid zusammenbau um an dieses beknackte questitem von modermiene zu kommen dann will ich nich dass mir das wer wegrollt^^ ich mein hängt auch von der raidgröße ab im 10er raid was locken find ich unmöglich den hat man normalerweise in max 20 mins mal eben auf die beine gestellt (mein rekord war 1 min 25 sec für weekly 10er ) aber ein 25er raid ist da schon deutlich zeitraubender, und wenn man sich das normal nicht antut (wie ich) will man da ja wenigstens so ein kleines doofes questitem (ja ich weiß sau gute waffe und so ) haben

MfG


----------



## merc91 (25. Oktober 2010)

für mich ganz klar "speedrun" war bei vielen dabei aber iwie mag ich diese hektik nicht...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
> .............................,.-"..................................."-.,
> .........................,/...............................................":,
> ...



Verdammt, ich musste so lachen, danke 
@topic:
gearscore, ungetoppt..


----------



## Al_xander (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres: Ghostcrawler.
> Protpvp, etc...
> passend dazu ausm aj forum:
> 
> ...



Made my Day XD !

Zum Thema:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bgnMpOU1LNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


	( 2:18 )

OG OG OG OG OG OG !!!


----------



## Lysozyma (25. Oktober 2010)

mein absolutes Unwort von 2010 ist LOCKED! Nichts hat mich bis jetzt mehr aufgeregt, als die Itemgeilheit mancher Leute. Wenigstens habe ich das Glück in einer aktiven und recht erfolgreichen PVE Gilde zu sein, wodurch ich nie gezwungen war, in solch einem Raid einen Platz annehmen zu müssen. Jedes Mal, wenn ich das Wort im /1 gelesen habe, wünschte ich dem Raidlead insgeheim, daß sein Raid entweder nicht zustande kommt oder das Item nicht droppt. Es gab wirklich noch nie etwas, was mehr an Egoismus grenzte als dieses fürchterliche Verhalten.
Gearscore war sicherlich auch etwas sehr unschönes in diesem Addon, aber im Endeffekt hat es doch kaum einer genutzt, da sich die meisten Leute die Charaktere im Nachhinein doch immer genauer angeschaut haben und somit der Gearscore nur eine Vorauswahl traf.


----------



## Jackopi (25. Oktober 2010)

Hamrock schrieb:


> Für mich zu 100% gearscore
> Ich mein, dps hat ja immerhin noch ein BISSCHEN was über den skill des Spielers ausgesagt... oder über seine nützlichkeit im raid... aber gs sagt einem nur wie brauchbar das eq ist. Mehr nicht.



Falsch zeigt es nicht....

Man kann mit /GS (Name des Spielers) nicht nur das Gear anschauen, man kann zb. gucken ob die Trefferchance ausreichend ist wie Verzaubert wurde und so weiter.
Desweiteren kann man sich angucken wie viel Erfahrung der Spieler in verschiedenen Raids hat, wie viele Kills.
Das sagt mir schon ne ganze menge als Raidleiter.
Für mich ist Gearscore nur dann ein Unwort, wenn Leute einfach nur auf die Zahl gucken.!

Da stimme ich jedem zu, aber wer das Addon richtig anwendet, der versteht wozu es da ist und es kann bei der Auswahl der Leute helfen!

MFG Jackopi


----------



## Esda (25. Oktober 2010)

Hab für Casual gevotet... damit gibts immer nur Ärger, egal auf welcher 'Seite' man steht...


----------



## Oberon86 (25. Oktober 2010)

denke mal es wird noch gearscore bleiben ... aber muss auch sagen das es nicht mehr ganz so schlimm wie vor paar monaten ist


----------



## n.bek. (25. Oktober 2010)

nicht ein wort/unwort sondern vielmehr die umstimmigkeit, dass einerseits rumgeheult wow wäre viel zu leicht, aber andererseits bereits in der zweiten oder dritten woche nach der ein raid implementiert wurde, nur noch leute mitgenommen werden die "erfahrung und equip" haben. und mit angemessenem equip is dann zb durchschnittslvl 240 für pdk 10 gemeint... das war jetzt allerdings noch 2009...
ansonsten naja an der unstimmigkeit rumzuheulen dass wow zu leicht ist, zugleich aber perfektionistische ansprüche an die mitspieler gestellt werden, und dass nach EINEM wipe n schlachtzug verlassen wird, das is aktuell und das ist ein umstand der mir zumindest die freude an wow raubt.


----------



## Annovella (26. Oktober 2010)

Uff, hast gute Wörter rausgesucht, echt schwer zu entscheiden, würde aber zu Gearscore neigen. 2. Platz equipqueck ^^


----------



## Jepharin (26. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres: Ghostcrawler.
> *Protpvp*, etc...
> passend dazu ausm aj forum:



Protpvp??!!! Unwort??!! Schon mal jemals was von Swifty gehört?


----------



## Espe89 (26. Oktober 2010)

Für mich ganz klar Gearscore! Ich hab mit meiner jetzigen Gilde wunderbar raiden können, auch wenn mein GS nur bei 4,7k war und dennoch sind wir in ICC sehr weit gekommen. Warum muss ausgerechnet der Tank immer das Gear besitzen, welches erst in den Instanzen dropped? OO Das regt mich richtig auf! Und wieso soll man heutzutage einen GS von 5k für PDK 10er haben?! Das ist so sinnfrei und ich rege mich nur wahnsinnig drüber auf. 

Gearscore ist wirklich kein Segen...

Und nichts gegen Casuals! Ich bin selbst einer, aber habe Verstand und weiß, was zu tun ist. Oftmals leite auch ich Raids etc. Man sollte vielleicht den allgegenwärtigen "Casual" mal gegen "Bobs" austauschen. Denn die können wirklich nerven


----------



## Chirogue (26. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres: Ghostcrawler.
> Protpvp, etc...
> passend dazu ausm aj forum:
> 
> ...


Epic! Made my Day! Uuuuultra!


----------



## CelliDerJunky (26. Oktober 2010)

Little-Zero schrieb:


> Das größte unwort des Jahrtausends ist "GEARSCORE" wer das erfunden hat gehört geschlagen >.<
> 
> und wer ein problem mit "locked" hat, muss nicht in solchen raids mitgehen und wer das als unwort wählt, hat nimma alle Latten am Zaun. Eine Person die sich die Mühe macht, einen Raid aufzustellen und die Leute zu suchen, hat auch das recht sich ein Item zu sichern, wer damit ein so großes Problem hat, weiß nicht was fairness ist und wenn euch so stört macht verdammt nochmal nen eigenen Raid auf! so traurig die community von heute...



warum hat er das recht oO ... hat er nicht !


----------



## NewBoy (26. Oktober 2010)

Kiddi  oder Kiddy`s


----------



## Asyth7331 (26. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Alles komplett falsch.
> Ein Wort fehlt:
> 
> CASUALISIERUNG
> ...



Man sollte eher die Spieler verurteilen,die andauernd der Vergangenheit "nachweinen"

Was bringts mir wenn ich heute von nem Classic Spieler erfahre wie "ach so toll" es damals war? Ich werds eh nicht erleben,und selbiges gilt für den Spieler,warum sowas also überhaupt ansprechen?

Mein Unwort des Jahres ist "Gimp". Leute wissen manchmal gar ned was das eig für ne bedeutung hat


----------



## rejoy (26. Oktober 2010)

1. Gearscore 

2. Gimp

3. EpicFail


----------



## EvilStorm (26. Oktober 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Made my Day XD !
> 
> Zum Thema:
> 
> ...



''Go! Go! Go! Go! Go! Go! Go!''
Köstlich xD

Und der Text an Ghostcrawler ist auch richtig geil!

Ich habe mehrere Favoriten.

Gearscore: Es ist kein schlechtes Add On, jedoch wird nur auf die Zahl geschaut. Da kann ich mit meinem Mage ein GS von 5k haben, 10k dps machen doch es wird der mit 6.5k GS mitgenommen der nichteinmal die Hälfte schafft, weil er einfach nur gezogen wurde. Fazit: Es ist nur in den falschen Händen ein Unwort.

Equip Check: Da checkt mich doch tatsächlich ein Melee Schami mit grünen Waffen und will mir erzählen, dass meine Schuhe (Die ich am Vortag bekommen habe) nicht die richtige Verzauberung haben. Selbst aber Grüne Waffen, Grünes Trinket, in den 2-3 Sockelplätzen die er hat grün gesockelt. Unverzaubert. Immerhin ist er ja gesockelt, ne?

Locked: Meine Fresse! Es ist ein MMORPG! ''Massivly MULTIPLAYER Online Role Playing Game'' Das spiel besteht aus einer Gemeindschaft, und genau so sollte man es auch spielen. Ohne die anderen, seid IHR nichts und umgekehrt. Es kann doch echt nicht sein, dass man als Spieler in einem Online Spiel auf die Gemeindschaft scheisst. Früher (und jetzt kommts, wie mein Vater immer zu mir gesagt hat: ''Früher war alles besser'' oder ''Was? Das gabs früher net..'') zu Classic oder BC Zeiten (soweit rnd Raids möglich waren) hat man nichts gelockt. Es gab sogar Fälle, da ist ein Raidleader ohne Loot aus dem Raid und er hat es in Kauf genommen! ''Naja.. dann halt nächstes mal..pff!'' Und wenn die ''Ich bin besser als ihr! Punkt!''-Leute was gelockt haben, wurden sie ausgelacht, geflamet, auf ignore gesetzt oder alles gleichzeitig.

Was mir in dieser Umfrage gefehlt hat, war das Wort ''Comunity''.

Viele Spieler bilden sich oft einfach zu viel ein. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach eine Kettenreaktion. Spieler sind zu anderen Spieler arrogant, gemein, beim kleinsten Fehler werden andere geflamet. UND SCHEISS EGAL WENN MAN IM FAIL METER DER 1. IST! WIR WIPEN AM BOSS WEIL IHR NICHT SPIELEN KÖNNT! Die Spieler schauen auf die Fehler von anderen, aber sie failen ja nicht, neeee.. Sie sind Kings. Und so überträgt sich das. Die anderen Spieler tragen das weiter, bis die Comunity so sehr gestört ist. Die kleinste Verbesserungskritik wird als Flame empfangen und es entsteht streit und das weil man nur helfen will. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die ganze Comunity sich in einer Reihe aufstellt und sich gegenseitig Einem nach dem Anderen ans Bein gepisst wird. Mensch.. das ist ein Spiel! Ein Spiel muss doch Spass machen. Doch es macht doch keinen Spass wenn man von irgenndeinem dahergelaufenem Trottel gesagt bekommt: ''LOLOL Rofl 11elf! Du Kacknoob! Du failst voll und bist so arm weil du nur 14k Heals machst und ich 15k Heals!'' (Noch 2 mal ein ''lol'', 3 mal ein ''Alda'' und beliebig viele ''ey''s in den Satz einbauen, dann passts.) Statt einfach zu sagen: ''Hey? Wieso heilst du nur 14k und ich 15k, wenn ich schlechteres Gear habe. Wollen wir reden?'' (Vielleicht bisschen zu dick aufgetragen, aber so würds etwa passen.) und ich würde darauf eingehen. Auch ein Problem ist die Hilfe Stellung bei Fragen oder Neuankömlinge in diesem Spiel. Jeder der nicht weiss was sheepen, sappen und Eisblock für eine Bedeutung hat, wird gleich geflamet. Woher will jemand sowas wissen, wenn er erst mit WotLK angefangen hat. Es gibt doch überhaupt keinen CC mehr in den Rnds Inis, HCs, ja noch nichtmal in Raids!

Was mir auch mal so richtig doll auf den Sack geht, bzw. wofür ich meinen Sack an eine Wand nageln würde, damit es endlich aufhört, sind diese ganzen ''Ja, ich spiele schon seit Classic. Darum spiele ich besser als ihr!'' Das ist auch wieder so eine Form von Arroganz. Ich persönlich spiele seit Anfangs BC. Ich erzähl gerne Anfängern, wie es damals war. Öfters sitzen wir im Teamspeak, erzählen noch von der Zeit von damals, als noch alles schwieriger war und nicht alles in den Schoss gefallen ist. Doch ich würde NIEMALS irgenndjemandem sagen, dass ich besser als er währe, weil ich seit BC spiele und er erst mit WotLK angefangen hat. Das kann man in so einem Spiel wie WoW einfach nicht bringen. Vorallem Leute deswegen fertig zu machen, weil sie erst seit WotLK spielen und nicht zu den ''alten Hasen'' gehören, gehört sich einfach nicht.
Als Beispiel:
Wir haben bei uns in der Gilde einen Baum (bzw. jetzt einen entkleideter Heal Druide, ohne Baum Form. Er fühlt sich Nackt ohne seine Baumgestalt) der seit WotLK spielt und hat vor dem Patch besser geheilt als so manch Anderer. (Ich nehme jetzt als Beispiel einen Heal Schamanen. Jedoch soll das nicht auf feindlichkeit meines erachtens auf den Heal Schami wiederspiegeln.) Ein Heal Schamane (welcher seit Classic spielt), der den ganzen Raid nichts besseres zu tun hat, als wie behämmert auf eine Taste zu hämmern die Chainheal casten lässt, sich über 8k HPS zu freuen, hin und wieder nach Anregen im TS zu schreien, atmen und dabei zu versuchen, nicht einzuschlafen. Während dessen hämmert der Baum auf seine Tastatur, muss für jeden dmg auf irgenndeine Klasse einen von 12 oder 13 Heals hotten/casten, dem Schamanen das Anregen geben und zu schauen, dass er nicht oom geht. Und trotzdem ist er immernoch mit deutlichem Vorsprung über dem Schamanen.

Fazit: Mein Unwort des Jahres ist ''Comunity''.

Also. Wenn ihr mal wieder in die Welt der Kriegswaffen einloggt, denkt bitte bitte daran, dass ihr nicht allein seid. Es gibt noch 12 Millionen andere Menschen, die dieses Spiel spielen.
Nehmt Rücksicht auf Andere, helft ihnen ab und zu auch mal und ihr seht, dass sich vielleicht etwas zum Besseren wendet.

LG
Ihr seid nicht allein

Evilstorm
Blackmoore


----------



## Grushdak (26. Oktober 2010)

Für mich sind Permanent-Unworte einfach nur:

Gierscore
Fail
Noob
Facepalm
Casual
Boon
Flame
Mimimi
Bro

+++

_und das in all ihren Varianten !!_

gn8


----------



## leckaeis (26. Oktober 2010)

Mir fehlt das Wort "Anal". Und das soll jetzt kein komischer Kiddy-Witz sein. 

Seitdem die 10-Zeilen Makros weggepatched wurden, finden es ein paar Scherzkekse verdammt lustig, das Wort 
Anal, in Kombination mit irgendeinem Talent/Zauber in den Handels-Channel zu posten. 
Bsp. -> Anale [Erlösung]

Ich hasse meinen Server


----------



## Tonyorc (26. Oktober 2010)

Wie sie alle wieder über Gearscore rumheulen^^ Also erstens GS rumheulen = Casuals mimimiii ich komm in die Gruppe nich mit weil ich lowgear hab. Ich weiss nich ich Spiele jetzt nich über besonders dolle oder bin der krasseste aber ja 11/12 hm im 25er wenn man dann ma rnd geht weil ihrgendwas is bzw ein anderen Raid als Icc DANKE ICH HIERMIT FEIERLICH dem erfinden von GS spart ne menge Zeit! da kommen pappenheimer an mit frisch 80 GS von nichma 5k und wollen Icc 25er wo ich vllt auch den ein oder anderen HM legen möchte..... Wenn sich jetzt einer denkt man der is Pöse man der flamed man mimimimiiiiii dann bitte aber jeder der über GS rumheult tut dies weil er wegen GS nich durch Ihrgendeine Ini gezogen wird^^ und genau da is der springende Punkt. Geht mit eurer Gilde holt euch Gear und 90% von den "MIMIMIMIIII scheiß GS steht in Dala am Brunnen und schreit lauthals NUR 6K GS oder +!!!!!" Wenns euch nich passt geht einfach in ihrgend nen Krüppelraid wiped um euer Leben und kommt dann zu Buffed und schreibt dann im Mimimiiii wow is zu einfach Post wie scheiße das Spiel is.... ach ich könnte Stunden weiter machen^^ LANG LEBE GEARSCORE!


----------



## Grushdak (26. Oktober 2010)

@ Tonyorc 

Man merkt, daß Du erst seit Gearscore-Zeiten spielst.


----------



## Kerbe (26. Oktober 2010)

Eindeutig Gimpscore und Erfahrung


----------



## ÜberNoob (26. Oktober 2010)

stefscot schrieb:


> Sicher exisitiert schon ein Thread aber warum nicht dort weiter schreiben?
> http://forum.buffed....s/page__st__360



wozu brauchen wir eine miss world 2010, gibt doch schon eine von 1950 ?!


----------



## Flowersun (26. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore und Locked


----------



## Mondenkynd (26. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore + Locked


----------



## Tonyorc (26. Oktober 2010)

@ Grushdak nein Honey schon bissel länger


----------



## Feuerkatze (26. Oktober 2010)

Für mich ist es wohl eher "Fail". Wenn man einen Abend lang nix anderes hört als "whoa Fail! Alter" und nur rumgeflamed wird, statt nach möglichen Ursachen für die Wipes zu suchen, dann wird das ganz schnell zum Unwort. 

Gearscore regt mich hauptsächlich deswegen auf, wenn man einen GS erwartet, der quasi dem entspricht (oder gar höher ist) was in der Ini dropt. (PDK bitte mit GS 5000, hm klar wenn ich den Gearscore hätte, bräucht ich da auch nicht mehr hin). Oder mit nem Gearscore von 5300 abgeleht werden, weil man ja doch etwas low ist. 
Da lob ich mir nen festen Raid mit EP/GP. Da kommt auch kein Locked, da kriegt der es, der eben Anrecht hat. 

Worüber ich mich auch eher dauerhaft aufregen kann, sind falsch verwendete englische Begriffe. Wenn man nicht weiss, wie man Rogue schreibt, dann schreibt halt Schurke. Und Equip ist noch immer ohne t am Ende, sagt halt einfach Ausrüstung. Oder Tagesquest oder -Ini, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, ob es jetzt Daylie, Diely, Daily oder sonstwie heist. Und der Krieger ist selten pelzig (furry) (es sei denn er ist ein Druide  ) 
Achja und Wipe kommt vom (Weg)wischen und hat nix mit einer Peitsche zu tun.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (26. Oktober 2010)

Tonyorc schrieb:


> @ Grushdak nein Honey schon bissel länger




Also ich gehe mal davon aus das du dir den Buffed-Acc nur erstellt hast um hier im Fred zu antworten.

Dazu fällt mir nur 1 ein: Troll dich du Troll!!

Zu deiner Antwort weiter oben:
Laut dem was du sagst beträgt dein Gearscore in etwa 6.8k (ja ich weiß das es das Maximum ist) und dein IQ liegt bei gefühlten 15. Nur als Tipp, 16 brauch Brot um Schimmeln zu können.

Was hat Gearscore mit Skill zu tun? Wofür brauch man nen GS von 6k+ um ICC HM's zu machen? Oder 5.6k+ für ICC NHC?! Hab mit nem Pala Tank (er hatte 4.6k GS) 11/12 im First-Try gemacht ?!  GS > Skill ist die Falsche Lösung.

Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn man GS als kurzen Überblick benutzt, um quasi zu sehen: "Aha, so liegt also sein EQ-Niveau."
Aber jemanden nicht mitzunehmen weil der GS <6K ist macht doch keinen Sinn. 

Denk mal drüber nach wie du im Forum rumjammern würdest wenn man dich aufgrund deines Gears nicht mitnehmen würde ?!

Ich habe und werde nie Leute mitnehmen die einen GS von >6K haben. Die sind mir zu Arrogant (aufgrund des guten Gears) und leaven bei nem Whipe weil man ja alles kennen muss und im Schlaf rückwärts mit einer Hand auf dem Rücken aufsagen kann.

Und ich weiß, ich hab grad den Troll gefüttert ^^


----------



## Juicebag (26. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Alles komplett falsch.
> Ein Wort fehlt:
> 
> CASUALISIERUNG
> ...




Du hast vollkommen recht. Leider. Es war leider auch schon immer so, dass Skill fast nie etwas gebracht hat, sondern immer nur das Equip. 

Es hat halt alles immer seine guten und seine schlechten Seiten. Klar hat man zu Classiczeiten viel mehr miteinander kommuniziert, allerdings musste man sich auch stundenlang durch die Inis teilweise quälen. 
Wenn ich da an den guten alten Düsterbruch denke und am Schluss tortzdem nicht die verdammte "Rute des Ogermagiers" gedroppt ist... da könnt ich mich immer noch drüber aufregen. 

Ich fand die Inis (nicht die Raids) zu den anfänglichen BC-Zeiten am besten. Die waren so richtig knackig schwer. Jeder musste all seine Fähigkeiten nutzen und Skill war vonnöten (Stichwort: Crowd Control).
Heutzutage brauchste das ja gar net mehr. Inis sind echt witzlos. Ich hoffe, dass Blizzard seine Versprechungen wahr macht und den Schwierigkeitsgrad mit Cataclysm wieder anzieht. 
Wird dann bestimmt witzig, wenn die ganzen Wotlk-Rusher überhaupt net mit klarkommen. ^^


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (26. Oktober 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Also ich gehe mal davon aus das du dir den Buffed-Acc nur erstellt hast um hier im Fred zu antworten.
> Laut dem was du sagst beträgt dein Gearscore in etwa 6.8k (ja ich weiß das es das Maximum ist) und dein IQ liegt bei gefühlten 15. Nur als Tipp, 16 brauch Brot um Schimmeln zu können.




Die beste Antwort im ganzen Thread^^

GearScore ist ein wandelndes Unding.Ich hab so oft DDs, Tanks, Heals, what ever dabei gehabt die TROTZ 5,5k +  sowas von abgestunken haben..... 
Aber naja, dank des Interfacebugs läuft GS ja bei den meißten nicht mehr was meine diabolische Freude über die fehlende, nicht geeichte Messlatte wirklich zum aufflammen brachte! Endlich!


----------



## <<NôGô>> (26. Oktober 2010)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Die beste Antwort im ganzen Thread^^
> 
> GearScore ist ein wandelndes Unding.Ich hab so oft DDs, Tanks, Heals, what ever dabei gehabt die TROTZ 5,5k +  sowas von abgestunken haben.....
> Aber naja, dank des Interfacebugs läuft GS ja bei den meißten nicht mehr was meine diabolische Freude über die fehlende, nicht geeichte Messlatte wirklich zum aufflammen brachte! Endlich!




Danke für die Blumen ^^

Und ich stimme dir definitiv zu: Brain und Skill > Gimpscore
Ich finds auch immer witzig wenn Leute beim LFM noch nach GS fragen und die betreffende Person panisch durch den /2 schreit das sie kP hat wo GS jetzt zu finden sei^^

Köstlich


----------



## Deathloc (26. Oktober 2010)

Interessantes Thema, nette Umfrage. Es hat wirklich etwas gedauert, bis ich mich entscheiden konnte. Im Grunde genommen sind Gearscore, Equipcheck, und Achievements keine schlechte Sache. Sofern man in keiner Gilde und auf Random-Raids angewiesen ist, muss man schon irgendwie feststellen, ob der Spieler geeignet ist.

Natürlich muss in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft (auch in WoW) alles ratzfatz und ziemlich schnell gehen, was ich absolut nicht verstehen kann. Ich habe für "Speedrun" gestimmt, da ich denke, dass es den generellen Trend eines bestimmten Teils der WoW-Community widerspiegelt. 

Wenn ein Spiel einem Spaß macht oder man Freude an etwas hat, möchte es doch auch in einem gewissen Ausmaß genießen und nicht "schnell" durchrushen.

*Ach ja, liebe Leute! Deathloc lädt euch alle zu seiner Halloween-Party am 30.11.2010 ein! Wir werden uns lustig verkleiden und massenweise Filme im "Speedwatch" sehen! 5-fache Geschwindigkeit also. Ob wir den Sinn der Filme verstehen ist egal - nur Farmrun! Bitte nur mit 6k+ GS und Erfolg. Gibt Kalenderinvite.*


----------



## Certas100 (26. Oktober 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> für mich ganz klar "speedrun" war bei vielen dabei aber iwie mag ich diese hektik nicht...



waum gehst Du dann da mit? xD oh man^^


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus dem anderen Thread:



MayoAmok schrieb:


> Leute seht es ein. Gearscore kann dieses Jahr nicht zum Unwort gewählt werden, weil es letztes Jahr schon diesen Posten innehatte.
> 
> Für dieses Jahr sehe ich ein Wort auf Platz 1, welches aus der Nutzung von Gearscore resultierte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathloc (26. Oktober 2010)

Certas100 schrieb:


> waum gehst Du dann da mit? xD oh man^^



Vielleicht hat er sich unter Speed etwas anderes vorgestellt?

Just kidding...


----------



## Nephestus (26. Oktober 2010)

Unworte des Jahres 2010 :

Blizzard Entertainment

Gearscore

Lg

Nephi


----------



## <<NôGô>> (26. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus dem anderen Thread:




Eigentlich hat er ja recht ^^


----------



## jOxiB (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich Persönlich finde das ** Locked ** garnicht sooooo schlimm ist. Schließlich für das eröffnen eines RND Raids und dessen Leitung was ja nicht ganz einfach und durch aus Zeitaufwendig ist ein kleine '' Belohnung '' doch drin?!

Zum Topic '' Gearscore '' !


----------



## Bendt (26. Oktober 2010)

Definitely Gearscore!
So ein #$@!%+, ehrlich...


----------



## Mondenkynd (26. Oktober 2010)

GS währe kein Unwort wenn man es nicht übertreiben würde, sondern einen realistischen Wert für die Raids angibt.

"LF HC Inis ab 5K GS für Punkte farmen".....wenn ich sowas lese, könnte ich kotzen.

"Suche Leute für Flammenschlund XX locked".....hat es echt im Chat geben, wenn das in dem Level schon anfängt, wo soll das dann bitte noch enden?


----------



## Freakypriest (26. Oktober 2010)

Naja Gearscore war es eindeutig letztes Jahr von daher sollte man es gar nicht auswählen können. 

Für mich ist es *"/w me mit Erfolg"* von leuten die es in der Regel selbst nicht haben um sich zu Equippen. Dies wird dann auch gerne mit einem *clearrun/speedrun* verbunden.


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Oktober 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> "Suche Leute für Flammenschlund XX locked".....hat es echt im Chat geben, wenn das in dem Level schon anfängt, wo soll das dann bitte noch enden?



Sowas poste ich auch von Zeit zu Zeit und freue mich über die Flames. 

Drum nennt man das auch Flamebait. 

Meist verlange ich aber noch nen Equipcheck irgendwo am Arsch der Welt dazu, damits auch glaubwürdig ist


----------



## <<NôGô>> (26. Oktober 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> GS währe kein Unwort wenn man es nicht übertreiben würde, sondern einen realistischen Wert für die Raids angibt.
> 
> "LF HC Inis ab 5K GS für Punkte farmen".....wenn ich sowas lese, könnte ich kotzen.
> 
> "Suche Leute für Flammenschlund XX locked".....hat es echt im Chat geben, wenn das in dem Level schon anfängt, wo soll das dann bitte noch enden?




Wo willst du denn noch hin? Ich denke da wo wir jetzt schon sind ist das unterste?!

Oder meinst du wir müssen das Niveau demnächst ausgraben ?


----------



## Mäuserich (26. Oktober 2010)

Keins der genannten...
Alles in allem empfand ich dieses Jahr eigendlich kein bestimmtes Wort als besonders schlimm... Wenn ich wählen müsste wäre es wohl:

/vote Lootship heroic

Die (wie ich vermute) [edit = ha ich hatte recht!] Favoriten finde ich nicht schlimm:

GS ist ein sinnvolles Tool zur Vorsortierung und kann nichts für den permanenten Missbrauch.
Als Unwort wird es höchstens von der buffed community hochgespielt, im Serveralltag ab ich seltenst damit Probleme.

Items locken finde ich OK, wer den Aufwand mit der Suche nach guten Leuten hat soll entlohnt werden, sehen die ganzen faulen Säcke die lieber den ganzen Tag "m3gA DPS-des-t0de5 scuht ICC 25" im /2 posten nur nicht ein

Abgesehen davon ist's noch etwas früh für die Wahl zum Unwort des Jahres, schliesslich kann mit Cata-Start noch so einiges gehen!


----------



## opmage (26. Oktober 2010)

Mupflu schrieb:


> Defintiv "Locked".
> Gearscore finde ich nicht schlimm, schließlich ist das nur ein Hilfsmittel um zu sehn, welches Gear man in etwa trägt. Die Aufregung um das Addon kann ich nicht verstehen.




Hatte ein Jahr pause und als ich vor 2 monaten wieder einloggte, musste ich festellen, dass es gearscore gab.. 
Es ist sicher schneller als bei jedem das Eq anzuschaun aber es wird überbewertet. kenne keinen mage der mit meinem GS DEN schaden rausgehaun hätte. 
jaja mage is low klasse comments könnt ihr euch sparen..^^
Ausserdem gibt es bei zb den trinkets auch von früher geile sachen, die einem zum teil mehr bringen als 264er zeugs 


Mit Low klasse meint edith dass sie einfach zu spielen ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2010)

Jepharin schrieb:


> Protpvp??!!! Unwort??!! Schon mal jemals was von Swifty gehört?


Du solltest erstmal verstehen, was jmd anders schreibt.
Ich habe Protpvp im Zusammenhang mit Ghostcrawler gemeint. Denn der meinte, dass Prot NIEmals ein Specc für PvP sein wird. 
Was dabei rausgekommen ist sieht man ja. Und ja, ich kenne Swifty, aber was hat das damit zu tun? Dass Prot im PvP gut war und er es spielen konnte?
Interessiert mich nicht, da der Specc wie gesagt erst nicht für PvP gelten sollte.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (26. Oktober 2010)

mir fehlt "OLOLO FAIL"!!!
ansonsten gs ^^


----------



## Norica (26. Oktober 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Made my Day XD !
> 
> Zum Thema:
> 
> ...



Go go go go go go go go go go

xD please move out of the voidzone ... hey .. please .. move .. voidzone ..

ya da musste ich lachen


----------



## _Boîndil_ (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich HASSE des wort ogog wer hat eigentlich den Schwachsinn erfunden?

Des kommt doch nur von den Leute die zu dumm sind gogo zu schreiben.

Also des is für mich auf jedenfall des Unwort des Jahres.


----------



## Al_xander (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> du hast vergessen "vanillia war alles besser " ,"classic <3" und "wow ist tod" jedes mal wenn ich das lese sträuben sich meine nackenhaare ungesund auf



Abrasieren ;D ^^


----------



## NightCreat (26. Oktober 2010)

ich mag eigendlich alle von den begriff^^
außer /w me mit erfolg weil ich keine lust habe immer auf die chars zu locken die gerade den erfolg haben den andere vllt nicht haben (bsp. ulduar hm's)


----------



## NightCreat (26. Oktober 2010)

ich mag eigendlich alle von den begriff^^
außer /w me mit erfolg weil ich keine lust habe immer auf die chars zu locken die gerade den erfolg haben den andere vllt nicht haben (bsp. ulduar hm's)


----------



## NightCreat (26. Oktober 2010)

ich mag eigendlich alle von den begriff^^
außer /w me mit erfolg weil ich keine lust habe immer auf die chars zu locken die gerade den erfolg haben den andere vllt nicht haben (bsp. ulduar hm's)


----------



## NightCreat (26. Oktober 2010)

ich mag eigendlich alle von den begriff^^
außer /w me mit erfolg weil ich keine lust habe immer auf die chars zu locken die gerade den erfolg haben den andere vllt nicht haben (bsp. ulduar hm's)


----------



## NightCreat (26. Oktober 2010)

ich mag eigendlich alle von den begriff^^
außer /w me mit erfolg weil ich keine lust habe immer auf die chars zu locken die gerade den erfolg haben den andere vllt nicht haben (bsp. ulduar hm's)


----------



## NightCreat (26. Oktober 2010)

ich mag eigendlich alle von den begriff^^
außer /w me mit erfolg weil ich keine lust habe immer auf die chars zu locken die gerade den erfolg haben den andere vllt nicht haben (bsp. ulduar hm's)


----------



## NightCreat (26. Oktober 2010)

ich mag eigendlich alle von den begriff^^
außer /w me mit erfolg weil ich keine lust habe immer auf die chars zu locken die gerade den erfolg haben den andere vllt nicht haben (bsp. ulduar hm's)


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2010)

Hehe, du schlägst alle Doppel und Trippleposter um Längen


----------



## Arosk (26. Oktober 2010)

Mir fehlt og og, ogo ogo ist nicht korrekt.


----------



## DarkSaph (26. Oktober 2010)

Gearscore geht noch, denn trotz teilweise abnormal hohen Anforderungen sehe ich in diesem AddOn noch einen gewissen Sinn. Das Unwort ist für mich Eindeutig *Locked. *Dass es so ein Phänomen überhaupt gibt, zeigt schon, wie Itemgeil und gehetzt die WoW-community ist. Ich persönlich gehe bei Raids, in denen Items gelockt werden, nicht mit, schon aus Prinzip nicht.


----------



## Pulsaris (28. Oktober 2010)

Rouge.


----------

